# Seattle skyline in HDR



## Private Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

Hey everybody! I took a trip to Seattle this week, so naturally I had to capitalize on the gorgeous scenery here in Washington by taking photos every chance I could get. I shot this photo from my vantage point at Gas Works Park. Let me know what you think!






Seattle, Washington. | Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 9, 2010)

This is a really nice photo.  I see you mention HDR, I am curious if it is more than one image - meaning an HDR of several images stitched?

Which lens did you use?


----------



## Private Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> This is a really nice photo.  I see you mention HDR, I am curious if it is more than one image - meaning an HDR of several images stitched?
> 
> Which lens did you use?



Thanks, Pbelarge! Yes sir, it is comprised of four raw images, processed using Photomatix and Lightroom. I used my 50mm prime for this shot.


----------



## pbelarge (Sep 9, 2010)

Thanks for the info.

Sorry for the questions...did you use a tripod?


----------



## Private Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

pbelarge said:


> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Sorry for the questions...did you use a tripod?



Not a problem! Yeah, I did. It would be nearly impossible without.


----------



## Bynx (Sep 9, 2010)

Great shot. It really shows that all big cities are really quite small. A night shot from the same spot would be ideal as a follow up.


----------



## Private Joker (Sep 9, 2010)

Bynx said:


> Great shot. It really shows that all big cities are really quite small. A night shot from the same spot would be ideal as a follow up.



Thanks, Bynx! Hmmm, that just might happen tonight. Haha, we'll see.


----------



## gregg_UCT (Sep 13, 2010)

Very cool HDR photo.

- Gregg


----------



## Infinite28 (Sep 13, 2010)

Hey looks really awesome. Im still waiting on my first attempt at HDR


----------

